# Sexing Leucomelas



## brinkerh420 (Oct 2, 2011)

Can you help sex my Leucomelas? I am pretty positive that it's a female, but I wanted to make sure!














































Thanks,

Will


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

I'll agree with thats. Looking like a female to me based on the size.


----------

